# Newbie looking for loft help



## Qwerty3159 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hello all. I had a run-in with an injured racing pigeon a month or two ago. Long story short I took him home and nursed him for a few days before being able to get in contact with the owner (in another state!) who I was able to send the bird back to. The experience revived an old interest I had in pigeons and I have some questions I haven't been able to answer myself.

What type of housing is best for two to five pairs of pigeons that will be let out to fly sometimes but not frequently? Because of a large number of birds of prey in my heavily wooded area I'm not sure letting the birds out every day would be ideal. To combat this I have been considering making a small aviary so the birds can stretch their wings and get some fresh air when not free. Doing some browsing I came across this cage from another member here, credits to stowellka.









Would my best bet to be to try and incorporate the loft inside the aviary? How big should it be for 10 or less pigeons? For a basic loft design I planned to take some ideas from the below video, however any other tips, especially plans or blueprints, are very much welcome! I should also mention I live in Rhode Island and therefore I've been lead to believe I should have a fairly decent loft to keep the birds warm.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtMAjkfopB4

Thanks!


----------

